# Fishing club



## worm8300

I was at work thinking about starting my own fishing club out of houston tx trying to see if anybody would be down for doing that...


----------



## Superman502

I would be interested.PM me with more info.


----------



## TxFig

I thought 2cool WAS the fishing club?


----------



## slinginplastic

I might be interested, let me know


----------



## G-Town

I'm interested, send me Intel


----------



## jmachou

I would be interested , would like to see some more details about it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll


----------



## sea hunt 202

I am in missouri city and would be interested, dont worry about those basement childeren who are trying to mess with you. It is a great idea and this is the media to do it in


----------



## Fishon21

*Fishing Club*

I may be interested , let's see how it goe's. boaters and non boaters , freshwater and saltwater? :an1:


----------



## kamekonig

interested send me some info about it


----------



## Corkycrazy

Send me details


----------



## richg99

me too. Rich


----------



## tmcmillin

staying tuned...


----------



## Fishon21

Can't you at iease start talking to us a little about it, just touch base with us.
Thanks Terry


----------



## TexasTom

I'm interested. Please start to throw out some additional ideas/info to kick around.


----------



## ReelAttitude

I belong to a Ladies Fishing Club that is very active in the Galveston Area. 
I am sure a lot of you know some of the members and will agree they are awesome Anglers.
If your Wife, Girlfried, Mom loves to fish have her check out our website.
www.texasladyanglers.com


----------



## Fishon21

*No fishing club*

Cancel me out , you don't want to start a club:headknock


----------



## worm8300

Im sorry it took so long for me to get back to yall.The things ive been fishing for a while and i have got most of my friends into fishing so i was thinking maybe be we all can get together and start a fishing clubs just a group of guys together that have that passion of fishing flowing thur they body like me.See how we can put our heads together and see if we can get it off the ground...


----------



## G-Town

We need to just start it up. Get a contact list going and start setting up trips, then whoever is available to go can know when and where to meet.


----------



## richg99

Yep. Just name a time and place and see how many show up. R


----------



## cubanfisher

Im interested as well ... I agree, I think you should just start it up with maybe an outing and post it up and all who are interested and can join will!


----------



## G-Town

See that's all it takes. Not hard there worm. Just let us know when and where.


----------



## cubanfisher

man, Im really looking forward to getting this going ... I have been wanting to try to get together with some of the guys on here to hopefully learn of some good fishing spots and just learn how to fish these texas waters better!


----------



## biggscott

count me in. Need more info though.


----------



## toto

I'm in , no boat but plenty of interest!


----------



## tank8677

i be interested in it, no boat here.


----------



## richg99

Way back when......the NW chapter of the then named GCCA held monthly Summer fishing trips. Non boaters were welcome as long as we had room and we almost always had room. 

Went to Rockport; Port O'Cconnor and many other venues. We rented a couple of houses and everyone bunked up. Fished Saturdays and Sunday mornings and then headed back home. 

No reason why we can't pick a single near-by spot for a morning ( I'd prefer weekdays, but that is just me) and see how many guys can make it. 

Might have to have different groups to accommodate Weekends or weekdays; waders only; kayaks; power boats; etc.


----------



## jmachou

I have plenty of Interest, all I have is a kayak.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll


----------



## jdbhtx

Let's do it!


----------



## spectackler1

I'm in. I could be part of a "mosquito fleet". 23 ft sea hunt triton


----------



## G-Town

I'm going Friday morning to check out a few flounder spots, either wade or yak depending on where. Anyone game? Send me a email.


----------



## chagoberman

Interested send info


----------



## Mr. Mario

I'm in.


----------



## pokitbusa

I keeping seeing this come up. Is it in the works or are you just thinking about it.


----------



## Bk272

I'm very interested in this idea. Someone will have to take charge tho, not just kick the idea around. I have a boat and would love to meet other third coast fishermen to learn from each other. I volunteer to help in anyway I can, I'm just not that knowledgable about where the hot spots are. I'm in League City and am available most weekends. I know this Sunday myself and another 2cooler are hitting the jetties for reds. Anyone want to join us? I'm pretty sure we are launching from the yacht basin. Further details to follow.


----------



## tiger

just a couple notes, I am in a club we fish 8 times a year, we go to Sabine twice Matty twice, Calcasieu twice, Baffin and Galveston once...the club has been going for years...we have boat owners and none boat owners, we draw names the week before to see whose boat you are fishing on, every year we change board members ...its about $500 a year all money goes to the prize each trip, we stay in very nice accommodations and is usually about $120 a trip for a weekend trip, we fry fish every Sat. night of the trip bunch of really good guys I believe there are around 25 of us....


----------

